# seat cover



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

i just picked up my car from the dealership. had the rear seat cover leather replaced. i was just wondering if anyone else has had the problem of the leather stitching coming apart? good experience, i work for the company and my service advisor ordered the part and just told me when to stop by. good work too.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

cpowell said:


> i just picked up my car from the dealership. had the rear seat cover leather replaced. i was just wondering if anyone else has had the problem of the leather stitching coming apart? good experience, i work for the company and my service advisor ordered the part and just told me when to stop by. good work too.


I saw this maaaaaaaaaaany times when I worked at Pontiac. Mostly on 04s. I expect mine to pop around November, after my warrenty is up.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

cpowell said:


> i just picked up my car from the dealership. had the rear seat cover leather replaced. i was just wondering if anyone else has had the problem of the leather stitching coming apart? good experience, i work for the company and my service advisor ordered the part and just told me when to stop by. good work too.


Yep, been there done that. The next time that we'll experience that, we will be out of warranty. Good feeling, isn't it? That's just the GM coming out of it.


----------

